# Whats the best song to listen to when your high?



## SilasZaneB (Apr 22, 2012)

im only asking your opinions, dont argue!  .. 
whats the best song to listen to when youre:
1. getting ready to smoke.
2. smoking.
3. relaxing after smoking.

and what type of mood does it put you in?


----------



## SilasZaneB (Apr 23, 2012)

Lose Yourself, Eminem, it just get you pumped as fuck after smoking


----------



## Still Blazin87 (Apr 23, 2012)

best song 1 and 2 http://youtu.be/7C7RLb4Ksb8






weeeeee do


----------



## whufc (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;WiAdGivZli8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiAdGivZli8[/video]


----------



## Tathi (Apr 25, 2012)

SilasZaneB:7334284 said:


> im only asking your opinions, dont argue!  ..
> whats the best song to listen to when youre:
> 1. getting ready to smoke.
> 2. smoking.
> ...


Getting ready to smoke I like upbeat music like fireworks, pumped up kicks, Allstar by smashmouth.
Smoking I like chopped and screwed music like rollin by lil wayne, tunchie's back by lil wayne, me and my drank by lil wayne... I love lil wayne
After finishing the blunt ill listen to eyes on fire by blue foundation, bonfires by blue foundation, someone like you by adele, I miss you by beyonce or some dubstep.


----------



## Still Blazin87 (Apr 25, 2012)

Alborosie- Still Blazing


[video=youtube;7SI41WdkSKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SI41WdkSKk[/video]

still blazing still blazing still blazing haha i love this shit


----------



## BBbubblegum (Apr 25, 2012)

classic http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR9GRK9vrlU


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;N83Bw1F3XPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N83Bw1F3XPA&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## RudeKitty (Apr 25, 2012)

Mine was "Stairway To Heaven" and "Kashmir" by Led Zeppelin back in the late 1970's. (I'm old school!)
I would lay on the floor with my little bookcase speakers on each side of my head pressed against my ears. (I was poor, and that's all I had for playing my tunes from the cassette recorder)


----------



## The Kayaman (Apr 25, 2012)

1.Any song by Bob Marley
2.Any song by Bob Marley
3.Any song by Bob Marley 

Not to be a smart ass thats just how i do it, i advise all ganja smokers to try it, can take you on some trippy thought journeys that may end with a sudden realisation or higher understanding for life or your own mind. Can leave you feeling very enlightened and with a strong love for Bob Marley.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 25, 2012)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/AOsgv_X_cV8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

A little hard core LOL.Jump to the 2 minute mark. Satriani is good.


----------



## Nothingreallymatters (Apr 29, 2012)

1-Mac dre
2-kmk
3-2pac

Although many others these a listen alot too. Mac dre is my favorite


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 30, 2012)

This guy is the drummer from the band called 'RX BANDITS'. He has his own side projects.. this is one of them.. 

most of it is instrumental; so its good to crank a bong and nod your head to

http://soundcloud.com/cgak/tracks?page=1


----------

